# Unstaged Bunny Cuddles



## Henxy (Nov 7, 2007)

2 of my bunnies just sat there enjoying a cuddle- I've never seen a rabbit put their arm round another before! I couldn't believe they stayed there long enough for me to run upstairs, get my camera, run back downstairs and take pics!

Has anyone else got any pics of spontaneous displays of affection?!

http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa173/Henxyrabbit/cuddle.jpg


----------



## Becknutt (Nov 8, 2007)

Hehe looks like you snuck up on them play fighting. lol.

I have a pic of my cat petting Floppy..







(No claws...I checked)

And my cuddle bunnies


----------



## bummietime (Nov 8, 2007)

those pictures are SO cute!! keep them coming 

here are some of my cuddle pix


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 8, 2007)

*Becknutt wrote: *


> Hehe looks like you snuck up on them play fighting. lol.







That picture is so cute, Henxy! I hope you don't mind me adding a funny caption.


----------



## Becknutt (Nov 9, 2007)

:yeahthat: :laugh:


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 9, 2007)

All I could think of when I saw this was the kitty saying, "Wow...yer really SOFT!"

Hehe!!
*
Becknutt wrote: *


>


----------



## Becknutt (Nov 9, 2007)

Lol. That's an older pic, those two are great friends. Prior to us adopting Ruby, Floppy would chaseHooty around and when he was younger he would try to hump her. It was the funniest thing. I swear sometimes that boy thinks he is a cat!


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 9, 2007)

Haha...CUTE!! I just love when an animal forgets what KIND of animal they are.

If we get a Flemish Giant (after we move here in a few weeks), I'd be willing to bet the kitties would think he was one of them!


----------



## Becknutt (Nov 9, 2007)

I bet they would! As long as your cats are curious without claws. I have one elderly cat who hisses if the bunnies come within 2 feet of her. Though my two younger ones were raised around other animals and play well together. I love watching differant species interact.


----------



## Roxie (Nov 9, 2007)

My little love buns


----------



## bummietime (Nov 9, 2007)

omg i LOVE that picture!! 
that's too cute


----------



## katt (Nov 11, 2007)

an older photo. . . but my favorite cuddle bunny photo in my collection:


----------



## Becknutt (Nov 11, 2007)

Cute!! I love how his/her ear is around the other bun. Is that a french lop?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 12, 2007)

Awww Katt :inlove:

That's an english lop.


----------



## Henxy (Nov 16, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> *Becknutt wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Hehe looks like you snuck up on them play fighting. lol.
> ...




No problem! I hadn't thought of it in that way before! I won't tell Chester and Poppy, in case they get any ideas...They've already taken over my kitchen!


----------



## mochi_ball (Nov 24, 2007)

Here's a cute snuggling pic of my Bun Bun & Sugar, both crossed the rainbow bridge.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 25, 2007)

*So sweet.*

*mochi_ball wrote: *


> Here's a cute snuggling pic of my Bun Bun & Sugar, both crossed the rainbow bridge.


----------

